# Woodduck's post # 109 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> Mahlerian said:
> 
> 
> > This discussion has become an exercise in special pleading on the part of those who offer something as a clear exception to *rules they care not to define.*
> ...


----------

